# Middle Fork Salmon Advice



## Cataraft fishin (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a permit to float the Middle Fork Salmon on 7/10. It looks like the flow will be between 5 and 7'. I am very comfortable in type 3 water with the occasional 4 thrown in (I.e rogue, Klamath, trinity). Some people in my group are less experienced than me. Can anyone attest to the condition of the MFS at the 5-7' level? Will it be too much for folks at our experience level? Any advice will help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kayaked56 (Nov 12, 2003)

Many more may chime in here.

Actual challenges at this level are not the immediate white water but the efforts to correct a mistake.

3-4 years ago several safety kayakers and I chased flipped boats for several miles.

If you can not stop a boat, it could mean lost gear.

You know your crews limits.

Best of luck.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

The first 20 miles are pretty continuous. Rig to flip. Beware Murph's hole at mile 1. Be sure to scout Velvet Falls. The pull-in is well above the rapid. Have fun!


----------



## ibyakn (Jul 18, 2007)

*MF Salmon level*

I agree with the previous poster that the MF at this level is very continuous from the very start. We had one flip on our trip last year and that was at Murph's Hole. It comes up quickly so skirt it on the left. You should be prepared for fast water and continuously moving your craft. It will be exhilarating and intense. Due to its continuous nature I give the MF a rating higher than class III.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been down the MF a half a dozen times around those levels. Each time, we had one boat (out of 5-7) flip. With that said, it was fairly easy to regroup after the flip and we had no real problems. I think the river at that level makes for an extremely fun and adventrous float. Just go in knowing (and be prepared) that you will probably have to deal with someone in your group flipping. Have a great time.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

At the levels forecast the MF will be a big deal to most Class III boaters. Keeping in mind that I consider ALL Class III boaters to be able to handle a IV here and there. Much of it becomes more like Class IV, and while there is recovery in some places you're going to have gearboats which make it harder to move and recover. There is a lot going on in that top section. Of all my Class III boater friends, I would not recommend to any of them that they do the MFS at those levels. Velvet will eat your lunch of you don't know where it is (it is very hard to see) or you don't make the pull.


----------



## ibyakn (Jul 18, 2007)

*MF Salmon level*

I agree with the previous poster that the MF at this level is very continuous from the very start. We had one flip on our trip last year and that was at Murph's Hole. It comes up quickly so skirt it on the left. You should be prepared for fast water and continuously moving your craft. It will be exhilarating and intense. Due to its continuous nature I give the MF a rating higher than class III.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

I consider it a solid class IV run above 5 feet. There are the well-known obstacles (murphs, velvet), but you have to realize that these are placed right in the middle of very long class II-IV sections. It's not pool and drop. It's a lot different than running an occasional IV on an otherwise class II pool-drop river. Is there anybody in your group with previous MFS experience, or other IV/V experience?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Cataraft fishin said:


> I have a permit to float the Middle Fork Salmon on 7/10. It looks like the flow will be between 5 and 7'. I am very comfortable in type 3 water with the occasional 4 thrown in (I.e rogue, Klamath, trinity). Some people in my group are less experienced than me. Can anyone attest to the condition of the MFS at the 5-7' level? Will it be too much for folks at our experience level? Any advice will help. Thanks in advance.


First there is not a chance in hell that the MF will be 7 ft July 10th. The bottom is about to drop out on this runoff in the next few days and it will steadily and surely decline. 

What is the makeup of your trip? Round boats fully loaded with kids on them?? Reconsider please. 

I would expect your flow to be closer to 5 or less. I must say there are several obstacles that get easier at the higher flows such as Sulphur, the Chutes and Lake Creek. Murph's, Velvet and Pistol get harder at the higher flows. Rubber at 6.5 was easy as falling down stairs - at 4.5 to 5.5 the center waves are well formed, crunchy and formidable. I have seen plenty of boats flip in Velvet at 4.5 to 5.5 as well. 

those who get in trouble at Murph's usually come into it with an upstream ferry and underestimate the rip from left to right coming off the shallow class 2ey stuff on the left. It can be read and run easily to the left ( I point stern down stream or perpendicular to river bed and ease my butt into one of the small holes on the left to pull me left and I missed by 30 feet), it can be taken straight on with power right in the middle and it can be sneaked on the right almost on the right shore - you will end up in the duck pond type eddy on the right but no big deal. 

If you don't have kayaks, if you have never had to chase down a raft, if you don't have a couple of light catarafts going and if none of you have seen it at this flow I really think you should re-evaluate. The closer it gets to 4 the easier it will be although Lake Creek gets much tougher Pistol will get easier.

If you have done rescues, are well equipped with dry suits, good wetsuits, helmets and are willing to go out and practice some rescue before you launch then you will be better equipped. That means everyone get together and practice throw bags, z-drags ( not likely needed but valuable skills), how to set safety and where.

Don't know if this helps but the closer it is to 4 feet the better for you with lower speed of river and more time to read and make moves.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

carvedog said:


> First there is not a chance in hell that the MF will be 7 ft July 10th. The bottom is about to drop out on this runoff in the next few days and it will steadily and surely decline. .


 
 I would not believe a word this guy has to type.  He also said that there is no way the MFS would be over 6' on 6/27/11. 

All kidding aside, he's right. 7/10 should be a go and under 5' for sure. But redside, webber, and rubber will still be a big hit!

MFS will be golden by the 4th..


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

idahofloater said:


> I would not believe a word this guy has to type.  He also said that there is no way the MFS would be over 6' on 6/27/11.
> 
> All kidding aside, he's right. 7/10 should be a go and under 5' for sure. But redside, webber, and rubber will still be a big hit!
> 
> MFS will be golden by the 4th..



It's not 6/27 yet is it?


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

carvedog said:


> It's not 6/27 yet is it?


Yep, we still got 3 days. Currently 7'ish and getting ready to pop up some more today. Anyway, we cancelled our 6/27 permit to my dismay yesterday. I'd rather be on the river at 6'+ then 5 to 6' The good news is that Banner is melted!!!!! For me that usually marks the end or atleast very near the end of peak run off.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

idahofloater said:


> Currently 7'ish and getting ready to pop up some more today.



Looks done to me. Where do you get the info it will 'pop' more?

Curve shows down. Banner melted. Cooling off slightly. All say to me going down river.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I've run the middle fork three times from Marsh (flows from 4-6.5 feet) and have guided commercially for 8 seasons in Alaska, Colorado and West Virgina. My opinion is that the Middle in that range is well suited to class IV boaters. A solid class three boater that feels confident running the occasional class IV with a good crew around them would be in decent shape. A class III boater that is scared to run or lacks the skill to run class IV would be in over their heads - especially without a strong crew of experienced boaters around them.

Higher water demands more quick boat scouting and decision making. It demands faster responses when things turn south. A lot of beginner boaters call themselves class III boaters - a medium to high flows the middle fork (which is a wilderness run) is not a beginner run and has class IV rapids and consequences. The Main Salmon would be a more appropriate run. If you chose the Middle make sure you dress to swim - dry suits are best - otherwise you must insulate your entire core (thighs to upper arms) in either neoprene or dry gear, especially when the air temp is hot and its tempting to go with less. Having a couple class IV kayakers or catarafts will add a margin of safety. If you go I hope you have a wonderful and safe time.


----------



## Cataraft fishin (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. We still haven't decided if we're going to pull it off or not. We are going to wait until Monday to decide. If the flows are forcasted to be less than 5', then we'll probably go.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Cataraft fishin said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice. We still haven't decided if we're going to pull it off or not. We are going to wait until Monday to decide. If the flows are forcasted to be less than 5', then we'll probably go.


Not to sound too cocky but your flows will be under 5 and dropping. Start planning now if 5 is your cutoff.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

idahofloater said:


> I would not believe a word this guy has to type.  He also said that there is no way the MFS would be over 6' on 6/27/11.
> 
> All kidding aside, he's right. 7/10 should be a go and under 5' for sure. But redside, webber, and rubber will still be a big hit!
> 
> MFS will be golden by the 4th..


Stumbled on this old thread.....it did go to just over 6 feet for a day and then dropped to 4.5 feet on July 10th. I hope the OP got the trip of a lifetime. That is an awesome level.


----------

